# Ohio University 2014



## JacksonFilms (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I'm Tim and I am in the thesis year in the graduate MFA film program at Ohio University.  And while I am not an official representative or faculty member, I can offer a student perspective into the program.

Check out the website... http://ousof.com/
Plus over 8 hours of Student Films... http://vimeopro.com/ousof/studentfilms

If you have any questions about the school, or the experience of filmmaking at a school that is not in NYC or LA (and a lot less expensive than either), please feel free to ask.

Tim
MFA - Thesis Year
School of Film
Ohio University


----------



## Nomadman (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Tim,

Thanks for offering to answer questions about the program. I have had a look around and think the Ohio MFA best suits both my personality and long-term goals. Plus, the more I look at the town and surrounding area the more I like it. I won't put all my eggs in one basket but Ohio is my top choice.

I am switching to film after studying and working in environmental science for the last 8 or so years. Film/Video production was my original interest when I started school but, alas, student loans looming over my head encouraged me to look at other career paths. After a few years of being stuck  at a desk pumping out 100 plus page reports the wisdom of my choice doesn’t seem so clear 

I am currently trying to put together some visual examples for my application, but between working fill time and writing up a thesis for an MS I am worried I won’t have a chance to put forward my best work. Is there any one piece of advice that you could share on getting in to the program for someone without a strong background in film?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## JacksonFilms (Oct 7, 2013)

Scott -

Sorry about the delay in getting back to you.  The program takes in a diverse range of students from a variety of backgrounds, including those from outside of the academic film environment.  The selection committee seems to lean towards those who have potential and are committed to take the 3-year path to a Masters degree.  In as much as the committee looks at the submitted materials, it's also important to find those that will fit well within our small film community.

The biggest piece of advise would be to come and visit us at Ohio University.  Meet the faculty and students, sit in on a couple of classes and ask questions while you are here.  Classes are Monday-Thurday, with Friday-Sunday being reserved for production days.   Get in touch with the Film office to schedule at visit.  Our Second Year Films screening will be on Nov. 9th (Saturday).

Tim


----------



## JacksonFilms (Oct 19, 2013)

Ohio University alumni Chelsea Peters (BFA 2007) talks why she chose Ohio University and how her time in the program has influenced her professional career in Los Angeles.


----------



## Nomadman (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Tim,

Thanks for the reply, and for posting the video. I would love to be able to visit campus but am currently on Guam in the western pacific and won’t be back on the mainland until May. Luckily, a close friend here completed his BA and MA at Ohio and has been able to fill me in on life there.

I am glad to hear that students without an academic background in film are accepted. I have just handed in my MS thesis and defend in 2 weeks. I think that will give me enough time before the February deadline to put together some documentary work to submit as part my creative portfolio.

Again, thank you for the reply and good luck with your thesis film.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## umikami (Nov 15, 2013)

I applied, maybe we'll have a chance to meet


----------

